# <3 Requested Tut!! *Jete and Beauty Marked* <3



## shorty (Feb 14, 2008)

My first tut, had a few requests for the look I did yesterday, jete with beauty marked so here goes!!

Clean face (cleansed, toned, moisturised) EEK! This doesn’t get seen very often!







Apply Bobbi Brown moisture rich foundation Natural 4 all over the face with 190 brush, this goes everywhere apart from right underneath my eyes and eyelids…











Apply Select Cover Up NW35 to any red areas, under eyes and eyelids. I use a Kryolan brush. I always squeeze a little onto a plastic lid or something, I HATE having dirty hands. I do however apply the concealer to my lids using my fingers.











Apply Chanel Loose Powder, Translucent 3, all over to set the foundation and concealer with 150 brush… over the eyelids too (im starting to feel a bit more human at this stage!!)











Ok, Take Jete, and apply all over the lid just up to the crease with 252 brush
















Then take Beauty Marked with the 275 brush (Im not using the beauty marked from the pallete because I never want it to run out!).






First, I dab the brush so it makes an upward winged line with beauty marked…











Then without redipping the brush I DRAG it from the top of the winged line, across my crease towards my nose… I keep doing a light dragging motion until it is a very soft line. I also then blend the heaviest part of beauty marked (the outer corner) and lightly blend it inwards over my lid onto the top of jete. I love the 275 for going along my crease because its angled shape just fits the eye shape perfectly!


























Both eyes done…






Phew that bit was hard!! Right next I take a liner brush (I change my liner brush every day I can never decide on my favourite). Today I am using Benefits Get Bent brush and my Fluidline in Blacktrack… I line all the way across the top lid from inner to outer corner (I usually start halfway and go outwards and then start from inner corner and join it up)
















Now my favourite two things!!

Mascara…(YSL False Lash Effect) and Brows, carbon with the 208 brush…check out the difference on my eyes, that’s why this part is my fave!! Hehe











Both done…






Now at this stage (why I do this now, and not before Im not sure) I take the small angled brush with some Beauty Marked and apply it just on the outer lower corner of my eyes… just for a bit of extra depth and I join it up with the line I made with my fluidline… (I don’t take it all the way underneath my eye for this because my eyes are so big it makes them look VERY dramatic! I’ll save it for nighttime!)











So my blush is Pink Swoon, mixed with a bit of Barbie Beauty Powder Pearl Sunshine (feel free to shed a tear at the smashed powder)  Both applied with my lovely 168 brush… I don’t apply one before the other, Ive just double dipped them!
















Didn’t have any lippy on yesterday but today I am going to finish with Angel and a clear Lipglass…






And voila!!!

All done…





















Well it was hard work but I quite enjoyed this, I hope it helps some people out!! I think it’s a bit more dramatic than the FOTD too, but I just like to show you can achieve something with only TWO eye colours!

Thanks! Lou x


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 14, 2008)

great tut, thanks !


----------



## Jot (Feb 14, 2008)

Fantastic tut. loads of detail. i love how you showed how you applied beauty marked. Thanks x


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG! You are a ROCKSTAR!!! Thanks for this tut. Love it!


----------



## Skrollan (Feb 14, 2008)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job, you looks so beautiful. Your eyes are very pretty. Thank you SO MUCH for the tutorial!! Love all your FOTD!


----------



## RaynelleM (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks!! great tut!! ... quick que: i don't have beauty marked but do u think layering cranberry over carbon will have the same effect?


----------



## marciagordon189 (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Liyah (Feb 14, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice tut!


----------



## shorty (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_Thanks!! great tut!! ... quick que: i don't have beauty marked but do u think layering cranberry over carbon will have the same effect?_

 
yeah give it a try! Id probably try just doing it with carbon REALLY lightly at first then possibly layering the cranberry on very softly afterwards if needs be... let us know if it works out!

thanks for all comments


----------



## Pamcakes (Feb 14, 2008)

Absolutely love it! Thanx


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 14, 2008)

You're gorgeous! Awesome tutorial, your makeup looks great =)


----------



## nunu (Feb 14, 2008)

great tutorial!


----------



## Ketchup38 (Feb 14, 2008)

Gorgeous..love how you applied the initial darker colour on the outer V..


----------



## n_c (Feb 14, 2008)

I like this alot especially how you broke down how you do the crease color, that was very helpful. The only thing i have to comment on is the lashes, im not a big fan of spidery lashes. Other than that i love this look


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2008)

Great tutorial!  You look beautiful!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 14, 2008)

im so glad u made this! i love this look ;D


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 14, 2008)

LOVE this look!  Fantastic tut!  You are sooo* beau-ti-ful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Feb 14, 2008)

fabulous look!! i will have to try it very soon =)


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really great look


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks for the tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i soo need angel lipstick now!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2008)

hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaynelleM (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shorty* 

 
_yeah give it a try! Id probably try just doing it with carbon REALLY lightly at first then possibly layering the cranberry on very softly afterwards if needs be... let us know if it works out!
_

 

Thank You!! ... I think I'll try it out this w/end and let you know!!


----------



## kattpl (Feb 14, 2008)

THANKS THAT WAS GREAT~~!!!!!

kATHY


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 14, 2008)

You look lovely!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 14, 2008)

that looks really good!


----------



## matsubie (Feb 15, 2008)

lalala...always a fan.

loving jete and beauty marked together.  it's making want to go out and buy beauty marked.  i'm korean so i have my own methods i use for my eyes but i always love and admire your looks.  mad skills, my friend.  =)


----------



## Baby Mac (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------



## anjdes (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## gracetre123 (Feb 15, 2008)

nice work...thank you!!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 15, 2008)

great tutorial! 

what palette is that?


----------



## mreichert (Feb 15, 2008)

Stunning! Keep those tuts coming- they are so helpful and amazing! Thanks so much


----------



## Spatzchen (Feb 16, 2008)

Great job! You are so beautiful


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool tut. Beauty marked is the only "basic" I don't have, and want. You just made me want it more.


----------



## Devon (Feb 16, 2008)

Hot!!!

Which palette did you use?


----------



## shorty (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Devon* 

 
_Hot!!!

Which palette did you use?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its the MAC trip pallette, 5 warm eyes, only available in airports... Check my previous threads, I posted a couple of the palletes up that I have


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 17, 2008)

it's such an attractive and healthy look.  I'm definitely going to trying it.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 18, 2008)

Love the mascara you used! It really does give a false lash effect.  Great tut thanks!


----------



## shorty (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Love the mascara you used! It really does give a false lash effect.  Great tut thanks!_

 
i swear by it!!


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very pretty look.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the tut.


----------



## JillBug (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks! This looks gorgeous!!!

I always line my lower lashline after i do my mascara too!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 11, 2008)

fantastic tut! thanks! and the mascara is amazing! it really does stick to it's claim!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Mar 12, 2008)

dude that mascara is siiiick!!!..its super nice and i luv your whole look thanks!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 30, 2008)

Gosh this look is gorgeous!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 1, 2008)

Adorable! Love your lashes!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 1, 2008)

You look beautiful. Great tut!!


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Apr 1, 2008)

i like the lashes. its different, but it works


----------



## lalunia (Apr 11, 2008)

Great!  I can't wait to try this out


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 11, 2008)

awesome tut! u look gorgeous!!


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Very pretty. thanks for the tut


----------



## Rennah (May 2, 2008)

what is that palette?
it looks soo pretty!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 4, 2008)

so beautiful & only 2 colors! great job!


----------



## stacylynne (May 4, 2008)

Love those colors together. Beautiful tut & look. I will have to try it this week


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 4, 2008)

Very Purtty!


----------



## cuiran (May 5, 2008)

wow! amazing!


----------



## pinkstar (May 5, 2008)

Good job! You remind me of Eva Longoria, btw.


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 6, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 6, 2008)

wow..  very nice and simple.. im going to try this... thanks!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (May 8, 2008)

I just went and ordered Beauty Marked because I love this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 9, 2008)

awsome look.. i love it


----------



## dazzle (Jun 1, 2008)

great tut, i have had jete for a while and have not really used it. great idea teaming it with beauty marked


----------



## jt1088 (Jun 2, 2008)

love the mascara! it did a fabulous job.


----------



## jood (Jun 2, 2008)

I love your loOk... Thanks


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 19, 2008)

gorgeous look


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, lovely


----------



## ling07 (Jun 19, 2008)

beautiful eyes


----------

